# 50% off sale



## tricia (Jan 16, 2015)

Book between now and Jan. 22. Here's link with details:

http://m.ms.memberservices.viapreference.com/nl/jsp/m.jsp?c=vi5nF7ZMwHDsSoV0il5nUA%3D%3D&MirrorLang=E


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 18, 2015)

We did it! We did it!


----------



## Nanook (Jan 18, 2015)

You will NOT be sorry!


----------



## jebr (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a question on the terms of sale for sleeper class with this sale:

When I book the ticket, it says it's nonrefundable but exchangeable with a fee. If I need to cancel, does that "exchangeable" amount go on a voucher (minus the fee) or do I have to book a new trip at the time of cancellation?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

jebr said:


> I have a question on the terms of sale for sleeper class with this sale:
> 
> When I book the ticket, it says it's nonrefundable but exchangeable with a fee. If I need to cancel, does that "exchangeable" amount go on a voucher (minus the fee) or do I have to book a new trip at the time of cancellation?


I'm not 100% certain, but exchange sure sounds like trading one for another, not getting a voucher:



> exchange noun (GIVING AND GETTING) the act of giving something to someone and them giving you something else: an exchange of ideas/information They were given food and shelter in exchange for work. She proposes an exchange of contracts at two o'clock.


I'd call VIA at 1-888-842-7245 and ask, but also note it is not cheap to exchange them.



> Tickets are exchangeable for a service charge of 50% of the fare to a maximum of $150 per direction, per person.
> 
> Other conditions may apply.


Now you could wait to 'exchange' until you know when you can travel. However, remember the fare will only be valid during the original offer's travel time period, and as time goes on, less and less options are likely to be available


----------

